# big hauler factory no drive?



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I had some bachmann big haulers come in the shop today that where unrun brand new looking no box they had good detail and metal siderods but never had a motor or electronics or smoke units they did not even have the gear on the axle 


so where did these dummy locos come from ? where they sold as just a item for the shelf or as a push toy ? is it something hawthorne village did at some point ?

one was D&RGW The other was x-mas and he said there was a third one 

any one have any history ?


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Scott, 

Those are Sam's Club demo models provided by Bachmann to be retained by Sam's for future display, or returned to Bachmann. Many were grabbed by Sam's employees who tried to sell them. No electrices, wire bulbs, nada. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks that is good to know


----------

